# looking for v-plow for quad



## dhadaway632 (Dec 1, 2008)

I want to look into the v-plows for quads. I have a polaris 5 ft straight blade on my rincon. The v-blade would work great for cutting through the foot deep wet snow we often get on our sidewalks. I would like to know names of manufacturers and if they are quality or not.
Thanks


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.purepolaris.com/Detail.aspx?ItemID=2871795(PolarisPGACatalog


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

dhadaway632;670477 said:


> I want to look into the v-plows for quads. I have a polaris 5 ft straight blade on my rincon. The v-blade would work great for cutting through the foot deep wet snow we often get on our sidewalks. I would like to know names of manufacturers and if they are quality or not.
> Thanks


Here you go!!!

http://www.mooseutilities.com/products.jsp?level1=972&product_group_id=7547


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

skywagon;670579 said:


> Here you go!!!
> 
> http://www.mooseutilities.com/products.jsp?level1=972&product_group_id=7547


yea for a grand total of 3200 was it quik math yow,


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;670614 said:


> yea for a grand total of 3200 was it quik math yow,


WOW!!! I was going to ask how much, don't see one of those anytime soon.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

they sell it by the piece according to theyre chart, maybe get 1/2 this year and 1/2 next year.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if you already have a ploaris plow I would just go with there V plow also that way you can just change the Blades
or you go or buy another set of push tubes and now you hook up the blade that u want to plow with.

Cycle country also makes a V blade,
http://www.cyclecountry.com/Portals/0/sitePDFs/10-0040.pdf
great for plowing in the V position but if you angle it and take a good hit on your leading edge the brackets that hold the wings out at angles can be bent. you just bend em strait again or beef em up. to prevent that from happening.

is this a you only have the 1 ATV I'd go with the Polaris V that way you can use the same mounting system.

or is this on a second ATV and will always be in the V Cycle Country would be cheaper 
and if you plow smart it will hold up fine.

but the Moose is a way nicer system. change blade angle's fromt the seat and it is heavy duty built.

Sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

sublime68charge;671703 said:


> if you already have a ploaris plow I would just go with there V plow also that way you can just change the Blades
> or you go or buy another set of push tubes and now you hook up the blade that u want to plow with.
> 
> Cycle country also makes a V blade,
> ...


i have to disagree with it holding up[cycle ****ry] my blades been trippin lately, so i had a closer look yuk its ugly imo. i really need a welder now lol.

i bought because my friend had a parts unlimited dealership so i bought at cost . the price was right so i got the best most exspensive one and a vee is the only blade to have if you can get deep snow or you might want a shovel.lol atleast with a vee i can push thru to get started


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;673139 said:


> i have to disagree with it holding up[cycle ****ry] my blades been trippin lately, so i had a closer look yuk its ugly imo. i really need a welder now lol.
> 
> i bought because my friend had a parts unlimited dealership so i bought at cost . the price was right so i got the best most exspensive one and a vee is the only blade to have if you can get deep snow or you might want a shovel.lol atleast with a vee i can push thru to get started


you still have problems with it trippin out alot with it in the V position also?
I was also running my cycle country V blade on a Honda 300 4x4 it just dosn't have the grunt and pushing force of lager quads so there is that also.

sublime out.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

oh yeah thats it i forgot its a little bigger lol. you can really feel the grunt when you have a full blade pushin up hill lol.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Anyone with action pics of these ATV V plows on walks???

I am running a ATV on walks now on a site with over 50K sq.ft of just public walks. The str8 plow works ok in most condition but I have been thinking that a V would do much better and more consistant in the production rates.

TIA, 

Ron G.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

4evergreenlawns;676329 said:


> Anyone with action pics of these ATV V plows on walks???
> 
> I am running a ATV on walks now on a site with over 50K sq.ft of just public walks. The str8 plow works ok in most condition but I have been thinking that a V would do much better and more consistant in the production rates.
> 
> ...


There's a member "quadplower" who has done plowing of sidewalks with a V-blade for many years. you can due a search and he has some action shots posted around on this site.

first with a Polaris ATV and now with a mini truck but he know's his stuff.

sublime out.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Thanks I will look that up. 

VERY nice Charge. Help a friend build a hot 340 6-pac Duster when I was running a 73' Mach 1. That was back in the day. 

Ron G.


----------

